# Number 1 reason Why I think doja is illegal....



## Biznizz Hippee (Jul 14, 2007)

Well these are just my opinions. i am in no way saying these are the exact reasons the government has made marijuana illegal and probly has no plans on legalizing it.

1. No tax money - This being because its so f-ing easy to grow(in my opinion) that anyone could grow it and not pay a cent to the government. Take for instance Tobbacco, as much as people want it illegal the government wont do shit about it, why, because they make so much f-ing tax money off it. Think about it man, if there were a thousand people growning Garden sized weed patches how much tax money would that be from the gov? A f-ing lot. i mean look at how much it goes for on the street? people would still be selling it for the prices they are now , really robbing the people buying it, because the people buying it could grow easily a pound per bush. i know this really isnt a well thought or for that matter well put together thesis (nice word just learned haha) so im going to leave it at that 

thank you and goodnight


----------



## lunasea (Jul 14, 2007)

I think it's just the general demonization that marjiuana has expierenced over the years, especially during the Reagan administration and Nancy Reagan's "Just Say No" Campaign. But I'm sure it started much longer before that. Throughout our history, marijuana has been associated with all the fringe groups of society (Artists during the Harlem Renaissance, various ethnic groups in the bayou south, hippies, the beat movement, rap and hip hop). And thats why, in my opinion, that cannabis has the bad rap that it does. Our society hates the users, so why not hate the drug? Only thing is, everyone loves the treeeeeeeeeeeeesss. shit I'm high.


----------



## 420worshipper (Jul 14, 2007)

The worst demonization occurred just after prohibition. It was around 1936 and the liquor industry wanted to be the only legal thing that could get you high. So they put out a movie called "Reefer Madness", which showed people who smoked marijuana turning into some Lizzie Borden style ax murderers and other types of killers. They then took truckloads of money up to Capitol Hill and got both houses of Congress to make it illegal. That is when the founding fathers rolled over in their coffins, since most of them not only grew but used it as well, not just for smoking. Hemp was used by them for ropes, paper, and military uniforms for its sturdiness and cost to produce it.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 14, 2007)

I think the biggest reason many states are having such a hard time getting a 
medical MJ program going is the damn perscription drug companies..their dirty
money is paying for the campaigns of so many politicians....

We also need to make drug company advertising on television illegal again...


----------



## moxtox (Jul 14, 2007)

well there are many reasons why marijuana isnt legal. But frankly i think the biggest reason has to do with the stakeholders. Namely i think it boils down to several key areas: the private prison sector, overbloated DEA and the alchohol/tobacco industries. 

The private prison sector is a no brainer. So many of the criminals are convicted on bs marijuana charges and that's the prison sectors bread and butter. While the "war on drugs" continues they'll still be in their hay day. The thing is, marijuana use is an epidemic (not in a negative sense) so the use of casual users has skyrocketed. I mean I dont smoke a lot of pot but I would bc its a soft drug. You could get me to smoke a joint but i would never touch acid/crack/heroin etc and so forth. And i think that many people are hte same way as for their recreational use. 
As such you have a huge market and a supplier chain that is profiting the PPS a lot of money.

Alchohol/Tobacco companies are just a group who have been in the right place at the right time. Although each of these drugs has been proven to be more dangerous than mj, they are socially and culturally accepted in north america. It is definitely in their best interest to see that mj does not get legallized as its just another substance to compete with. So this group would be very apprehensive to any legalization movement and they've got billions to throw at the problem. Misinformation campaigns, pundit hacks and media portrayals do mj no justice. whenever you see an mj bust you'll almost always see guns or hear about organized crime. The truth of the matter is that this is just the nature of the beast, prohibition. 

Finally theres the political reasons. It would be so difficult to go through and free all the prisoners of this drug war. The embarassment it would cause to politicians, judges and other hacks would bring down a lot of people who could otherwise just stick with the status quo. The DEA would find themselves undergoing a mass extinction and at the butt end of a big joke. 

These are typicall the reasons why i believe marijuana is illegal and im fairly confident these are the legitimate factors and im giong ot take some time to respond to some other ideas in this thread.



> This being because its so f-ing easy to grow(in my opinion) that anyone could grow it and not pay a cent to the government. Take for instance Tobbacco, as much as people want it illegal the government wont do shit about it, why, because they make so much f-ing tax money off it. Think about it man, if there were a thousand people growning Garden sized weed patches how much tax money would that be from the gov? A f-ing lot. i mean look at how much it goes for on the street? people would still be selling it for the prices they are now , really robbing the people buying it, because the people buying it could grow easily a pound per bush. i know this really isnt a well thought or for that matter well put together thesis (nice word just learned haha) so im going to leave it at that


I hate to do this, but i gotta point out a lot of problems with your points. Firstly, mj is not an easy plant to grow, anyone who has grown a decent plant knows that at least that much is untrue. Firstly, it's at least a four month commitment which involves research, at least 3 visits/week and intense observation. Your first mistake in growing mj can very well be your last. 

Secondly, growing costs money: Genetics, soils/fertilizers, pots (about 100$ this year alone), time/labour, pesticides/fungicides, anti-odour agents, projects (drying boxes/filters/jars/scales/viles/butane). This really disproves the idea that "growing is easy" and frankly it pisses me off when i see some dude who doesnt really know what hes talking about spreading this idea. 

This is also just me talking about outdoor growing, indoor is much worse in terms of the money it costs to grow. Firstly, no ones going to be legally allowed to grow marijuana in any place that they rent, no super wants that for safety, maintenance and monetary reasons. Secondly, no house insurance is going to allow people to grow in any house they insure, this could cost them a lot of money. Finally, it does add up in the electricity bill (not to mention anything else ie lights) and the fruits of labor are months away for the indoor grower with no guarantees of a successful harvest. 

So when you think about it, who the fuck is going to go through all this trouble of doing their own grow if they could walk down to the liquor store and pick up a couple grams of killer weed for 10$? 

and by the way, all you guys growing this stuff are dangerous terrorists who wouldnt think twice about killing millions of innocent if you were given the chance.


----------



## Token (Jul 14, 2007)

YouTube - Allen F. St. Pierre - Executive Director NORML


----------



## 420worshipper (Jul 15, 2007)

token that was a good link. Thanks for it good video also.


----------



## creeper158 (Jul 21, 2007)

i think it is illegal because the white man didnt make it, its just because when the indians wern't getting high they were killing the white men who cares they were just jellous they didnt come up with it first i mean get over it it's not that big of a deal


----------



## cali-high (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah i watched the histery of marijuana on the history channel.


We first tried hash when the usa was born from the spainards. its was little gum balls with hash inside for the kids.


then around that time herorine came to the usa and feines started robbing houses and rapping ppl so they blamed it on weed.

but the main reason is tax and lack of control on the substance


----------



## Arrid (Jul 21, 2007)

If it was legalized i wouldn't want to grow it so much.
It'd just be easier to walk down the street and buy some!!


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

I was certain that it was made illegal to deter latin american migrant workers from settling here.


----------



## Token (Jul 21, 2007)

lol, its ok ya'll haven't done that much research but . There is so many reason but a few ya'll have gotten like the mexican workers and the big company lobbist, but really taxing has nothing to do with it: More along the lines of racism and not toward the Indians haha(that guy made me laugh the white man...)Truly it's towards african americans and mexicans, indians don't consider themselfs americans unless there brought up out side of there tribe. how so jazz players often smoked and young white girls started going to jazz clubs and smoking having sex and with african americans, and this is going on right in the middle of the KKK hey day so most of their parents where members. And why its still illegal is most of america is sub-konchesky racist


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

yup, i'm the all-knowing one.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 23, 2007)

They've already figured out and traced back to how it was first demonized: Mormons.

Yes...*Mormons*.

You see, Utah is a predominantly Mormon controlled state. It's no bloody secret. Back in the day, Mormons went across the border and brought back marijuana. They smoked it, they loved it. It made them have fun. Made them laugh. Mormonism is strict. After the Church noticed this, they put out a dogma against it. The state followed suit with prohibition. Other states followed, using propaganda of Mexicans going apeshit while on it (there's a really funny quote from a Texas senator or governor I found a long time ago, but I lost). 

Anslinger and our wonderful government sealed the deal.

But it we want to examine all angles, we have to look at the Indian Hemp Regulation Act of 1925, the establishment of the disgraceful Federal Bureau of Narcotics in 1930, and the horrible, no good, dirty-as-hell Uniform State Narcotic Act of 1932, the arm-and-a-leg costing Marihuana Tax Act of 1937, Richard Nixon starting the War on Drugs to fool the people back into believing in war after he botched the Vietnam War so hilariously, Ronald Reagan's "Scurge" spiel, Nancy Reagan's MORONIC Just Say No Campaign, the God-awful anti-marijuana advertisements that have come so far from "Weed will kill you", to "Weed will make you hit wee girls on bikes after you hotbox a foot away from the window of a drive in", to "Your dog will dislike you and draw dumb little cartoons about him dissing you and destroying your lawn with crudely drawn flags on misshapen poles."

This, I believe, is the quintessential quote that has accurately described our governments hatred of drugs for seven decades: "African Americans' satanic music, jazz, and swing, result from marijuana use. This marijuana causes white women to seek sexual relations with Negroes, entertainers and any others." -Harry hope-he's-getting-skull-fucked-in-Hell-for-wrecking-the-lives-of-thousands Anslinger


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jul 23, 2007)

The reason it was made illegal in the first place is because white settlers living in the southwest (which at the point was still Mexico) were as they are now, anti-Mexican. It was a ploy, because at that time, Marijuana was considered by and large to be a Mexican epidemic. A little later on, that sentiment was extended to free blacks in the south. Thus, a negative stereotype was assigned to a class of people for the sole purpose of alienating them, and the pursuit of "Manifest Destiny."

The original cry for making it illegal came from the southwest, where wealthy white land owners were concerned with the inundation of Mexicans onto land that wasn't theirs to begin with. It was essentially a way to corral and remove them from society by making them criminals. Naturally, the stereotype perpetuated itself at that point.

The reason it will never be decriminalized in the United States is due to the fact that Marijuana opens your mind. You cannot be a slave to fearmongering and lies when you are stoned. That's what the problem is in this country. The government tries to keep you in line with fear, because without fear, what really holds us under them? 24 hour news was the best thing that ever happened to the government. They constantly manufacture new threats so they can cement their validity of existence.

People convicted under federal laws for Marijuana possession or cultivation lose their ability to vote once released from overly harsh, government sanctioned punishment. It is within their own interest to jail as many stoners as possible, because we aren't following the heard like they want us to. Not only that, but the enormous black market they have created prevents them in any way from legitimately collecting taxes on it.


----------



## redwriter (Jul 23, 2007)

Motox has the closest reason as to why it has stayed illegal for so long.

Reprogrammed is also correct, missionaries went down into Southern America and came back after having enjoyed their time with Mary. The Mormons have a very strict policy on mind-altering substances, Do not partake.

What it comes down to is that there was a lot of money in keeping it illegal than legalizing it. If they could make good money off of it (more than keeping it illegal), it would be legal, simple as that. America is bottomline, can we make more money doing A or doing B? Unfortunately for us, there is more money in it being illegal.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 23, 2007)

well the reasons for it first becoming illigle have been stated in few other posts....but the reason it has stayed illigle really is the fact that there is so much money in keeping it illigle...they spend billions every year to keep it this way..this makes countless jobs from officers to lawers an everything inbetween...if marijuana became legal what would happen to those thousands of people who have spent most of their lives inforcing these laws...the american would surly drop an in this day in age the american dollar needs no more assitience in deprecting...


----------



## Gondie (Jul 23, 2007)

Im not trying to be racist but if you guys want to know why many of the drugs were first made illegal in the 1800's and early 1900s its actually fairly simple...

Immigrants. They would come, work for less money, Bring their new substances (asian-poppies, mexicans-marijuana, puerto rico-cocaine, etc) and sell them/use them. The only Legal way the US government could deport them was by making these substances illegal. So simply if you got caught with it and you were an immigrant you got deported.

I thought they still taught this stuff in school?


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 23, 2007)

Actually, opium was illegal for decades before marijuana was. It wasn't immigration, it was the pure and simple fact that opium dens destroyed China, did a lot of damage to England, and damn near followed suit in the U.S. when a few dens popped up.
Cocaine became illegal because Anslinger scared the living hell out of the public by saying it would drive Negroes to raping white women, the easiest American fear to prey on then.
To a certain extent, that's why opium was made illegal, too. It was thought that it's sedative effects were giving rise to white women rapes in the dens.

It's already been explained why marijuana is illegal many times over in this thread.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 24, 2007)

Biznizz Hippee said:


> Well these are just my opinions. i am in no way saying these are the exact reasons the government has made marijuana illegal and probly has no plans on legalizing it.
> 
> 1. No tax money - This being because its so f-ing easy to grow(in my opinion) that anyone could grow it and not pay a cent to the government. Take for instance Tobbacco, as much as people want it illegal the government wont do shit about it, why, because they make so much f-ing tax money off it. Think about it man, if there were a thousand people growning Garden sized weed patches how much tax money would that be from the gov? A f-ing lot. i mean look at how much it goes for on the street? people would still be selling it for the prices they are now , really robbing the people buying it, because the people buying it could grow easily a pound per bush. i know this really isnt a well thought or for that matter well put together thesis (nice word just learned haha) so im going to leave it at that
> 
> thank you and goodnight


Not that many people want tobacco to actually be illegal. About 22% of Americans smoke.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 24, 2007)

So far 3 people have blamed the criminalization of marijuana on white people being racist. The reason they would use blacks or Mexicans as scapegoats is because everyone was racist back then, so scaring people into thinking it drives minorities crazy is a good propaganda tool. But they weren't doing it because of that, they were just using it because they didn't want WHITE people using the stuff.


----------



## Token (Jul 25, 2007)

i wouldn't say using, it because white/eastern Indian people owned hashish bars, more because they didn't want whites and blacks socializing together, and mexicans was in the great depression and we didn't have enough food for the once higher class people(the ones that vote), so they made it where as they can deport you are put you in jail for weed.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 5, 2007)

If you guys want to know a lot of the history of Cannabis, check out the book that I just finished last week.

Amazon.com: Cannabis: A History: Books: Martin Booth

The first 3rd of this book is simply fascinating. Great reading, I was up until 8AM reading once.


----------



## Teknique70 (Aug 21, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well the reasons for it first becoming illigle have been stated in few other posts....but the reason it has stayed illigle really is the fact that there is so much money in keeping it illigle...they spend billions every year to keep it this way..this makes countless jobs from officers to lawers an everything inbetween...if marijuana became legal what would happen to those thousands of people who have spent most of their lives inforcing these laws...the american would surly drop an in this day in age the american dollar needs no more assitience in deprecting...


This same reason is why the war in Iraq will never end because it is not a war it is now a Business...

Peace
-Tek


----------



## Lacy (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember that movie. That was so friggin' 'off the wall' ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!! 


420worshipper said:


> The worst demonization occurred just after prohibition. It was around 1936 and the liquor industry wanted to be the only legal thing that could get you high. So they put out a movie called "Reefer Madness", which showed people who smoked marijuana turning into some Lizzie Borden style ax murderers and other types of killers. They then took truckloads of money up to Capitol Hill and got both houses of Congress to make it illegal. That is when the founding fathers rolled over in their coffins, since most of them not only grew but used it as well, not just for smoking. Hemp was used by them for ropes, paper, and military uniforms for its sturdiness and cost to produce it.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Oct 8, 2007)

Marijuana was first made illegal because early strains caused the smoker to explode into a ball of fire after the 3rd hit.

The videos are brutal.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 8, 2007)

wow. Maybe I need to watch the video. Marijuana criminalization had nothing to do with Marijuana. It was about hemp. If you are going to have an intelligent discussion about how and why it was made illegal you really need to educate your selfs. I couldn't believe three pages to the thread and no one knows the why? Popular Mechnics, 1938 called hemp a BILLION Dollar crop. Wonder what that 1938 Billion would be worth today. No Marijuana Stamps have ever been issued. Hemp can be imported to the US but not grown here. The way they keep folks from realizing it is by concentrating on lying about MJ. Seems to be working. VV


----------



## natmoon (Oct 8, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> wow. Maybe I need to watch the video. Marijuana criminalization had nothing to do with Marijuana. It was about hemp. If you are going to have an intelligent discussion about how and why it was made illegal you really need to educate your selfs. I couldn't believe three pages to the thread and no one knows the why? Popular Mechnics, 1938 called hemp a BILLION Dollar crop. Wonder what that 1938 Billion would be worth today. No Marijuana Stamps have ever been issued. Hemp can be imported to the US but not grown here. The way they keep folks from realizing it is by concentrating on lying about marijuana. Seems to be working. VV


I like the theory that they fear another anointed one,they have destroyed cannabis on a worldwide scale in order to ensure there can never be another Jesus


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Oct 9, 2007)

Biznizz Hippee said:


> Well these are just my opinions. i am in no way saying these are the exact reasons the government has made marijuana illegal and probly has no plans on legalizing it.
> 
> 1. *No tax money - This being because its so f-ing easy to grow(in my opinion) that anyone could grow it and not pay a cent to the government. Take for instance Tobbacco, as much as people want it illegal the government wont do shit about it*, why, because they make so much f-ing tax money off it. Think about it man, if there were a thousand people growning Garden sized weed patches how much tax money would that be from the gov? A f-ing lot. i mean look at how much it goes for on the street? people would still be selling it for the prices they are now , really robbing the people buying it, because the people buying it could grow easily a pound per bush. i know this really isnt a well thought or for that matter well put together thesis (nice word just learned haha) so im going to leave it at that
> 
> thank you and goodnight


so pretty much your sayin since weed has seeds and you can grow with out payin for it ..n tabacco doesnt.
Let me ask you this...
Are they gonna make apples illegal? or Pumpkins? You can buy a pumpkin...n get million seeds from it..same with an apple. you can buy it n plant the seeds and never have to buy an apple again...so i dont think that is the reason...
the reason is becuase they think its bad and they thhink it is like crack..i bet if george bush smoked a blunt with all the other presidents they would realize how safe and relaxing it is..


----------



## We1 (Oct 10, 2007)

cause the gov. makes a shit load of money either way.


----------



## We1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Bush smokes pot don't let him kid you


----------



## 1armscissor (Nov 3, 2007)

theres a really good episode on the history channels show "hooked illegal drugs" about this subject. the same tactic was used to make full automatic firearms illegal


----------

